# Which is more important to you, foundation or eyeshadow?



## kayteex023 (May 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 27, 2010)

Foundation. If the skin doesn't look right nothing else will either.


----------



## staceb1990 (May 27, 2010)

I agree with Simply Elegant. I much prefer lovely skin to lovely eyes.


----------



## MACATTAK (May 27, 2010)

I'd say it depends on how your skin looks.  There are some people who have naturally good skin, and in that case I'd go with shadows.  If not, I'd go with skin as well.  However, it's still going to depend on what your skin needs.  Do you need a foundation & primer, or would some concealer and a powder do?  That way you could get some of both.


----------



## Vixxan (May 27, 2010)

If you have nice skin you may not need foundation. If you are happy with how your face looks without foundation then skip it and start with your eye shadow collection.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (May 28, 2010)

I have relatively good skin, so I am an eyeshadow whore.  I think if you're comfy with your skin, go ahead with the shadow, or do a little of both as MACATTAC suggested.


----------



## dmcgeo (May 28, 2010)

Would agree with others: If you have good skin, you can get by with no foundation or a very light powder. If that is your situation, start building the eyeshadow collection. If your skin needs evening out or blemishes covered up then go with the foundation. You can always buy 2-4 shadow shades and still have a neutral daytime look and a more dramatic nighttime look.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 28, 2010)

I have pretty good skin, but it's still about foundation. It brings everything together and make everything more impressive. Even if I'm wearing just foundation and lipstick, it makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## panda0410 (May 28, 2010)

How about a tinted moisturizer? If you have nice enough skin a tinted moisturizer may well be enough and then you can start purchasing other things


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 28, 2010)

Even if one has good skin, I don't like the look of eye makeup on a naked face. Some tinted moisturizer or powder may be all that's needed, but if it's one or the other, the base comes first.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (May 28, 2010)

Depends on if your skin is good or not really. My skin looks the exact same with or without foundation - lucky me I guess! So Eyeshadow is waaay more important to me as I dont need any foundation. (Doesnt stop me buying tons of it though!)


----------



## lindas1983 (May 28, 2010)

It used to be eyeshadow but the older i'm getting it seems to be swinging more towards foundation.


----------



## kayteex023 (May 28, 2010)

.


----------



## BEA2LS (May 28, 2010)

do you need a primer? i used to use one but i found with better quality foundations i skip it, i also do not use powder. i have it, but do not usually reach for it.
i found say foundation but also at least mascara


----------



## equus18 (May 29, 2010)

Foundation.  If I am doing a quick run to the store, I'll put on light foundation but omit the eyeshadow.


----------



## peachsuns (May 29, 2010)

Definitely foundation. I have to protect my skin from the sun.


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2010)

Definitely foundation. Eyeshadow just looks good in my opinion with a great skin.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 29, 2010)

I've put on eyeshadow on my naked skin (on days when my skin is good) and went out a few times, but I don't like the look. When I'm lazy, I will skip the makeup entirely, and will not even put on foundation. If I put on foundation, I need blush and some highlighter on my face. But if I were you to choose only one, it will be foundation because you value good skin


----------



## LMD84 (May 29, 2010)

hhhmmm if you had perfectskin then i would say go for eyeshadow. but if you're like me and have average skin with teh odd break out and uneven patches go for foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but that said you don't have to buy mac foundations or expencive brands. i like using revlon colour stay and photoready and they are every bit as good as a high end brand. buy buying drug store foundations perhaps you could sneak in the odd shadow on your budget too?


----------



## Senoj (May 29, 2010)

Foundation, I would like my skin to appear even and clear as much as possible. Sometimes just concealer by itself will do the the trick.


----------



## Lyssah (May 29, 2010)

My skin isn't perfect.. Most of the time (because I'm often time short), I only wear eye make up. My skin has the occasional break out  and really rosey cheeks... but my theory is you have to be comfortable in your skin, you got it for the rest of your life.

I wear only foundation when Im going somewhere nice, and I do agree with the above - foundation makes all the difference n pulling a face together and making eyeshadow/lipstick stand out.

I say you can skip the foundation and start an eyeshadow collection. I have like 180 eyeshadows, and only 1 foundation, and 1 foundation brush.


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (May 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Foundation. If the skin doesn't look right nothing else will either._

 
I totally agree, I don't feel I can wear eyeshadow without a good base.


----------



## sunshine817 (May 29, 2010)

foundation, i always have to even out my skin. i believe skin is more important.


----------



## jazmatazz (May 30, 2010)

Foundation for sure. My skin needs all the help it can get and getting even skin before I head out the door is always my priority before I leave the house. Eyeshadow is just icing on the cake for me


----------



## gigiopolis (May 30, 2010)

Hands down foundation. You can look great with a flawless face and no eyeshadow, but you can look odd and tired with flawless eyeshadow application and no base products. 

If not foundation though, at least a touch of concealer - it'll do wonders!


----------



## kayteex023 (May 30, 2010)

.


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_I have relatively good skin, so I am an eyeshadow whore.  I think if you're comfy with your skin, go ahead with the shadow, or do a little of both as MACATTAC suggested._

 
same here!  Once in a while I reach for TM to apply sheerly, as I rarely like to cover all my freckles.  No one would probably recognize me without them.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jun 3, 2010)

My skin is pretty bad. I have a lot of scars left by acne and blemishes so I really cannot leave my house without having my imperfections covered. As far as eyeshadow goes, I'm fine without eyeshadow. I don't like to have too much makeup on anyway and I'm the type of person whose makeup seems to "disappear" within hours.


----------



## xKiKix (Jun 3, 2010)

eye shadow, at the age of only 21 i'm lucky that i dont really need to rely on foundation because my skin is good enough on its own. but w/o eyeshadow i feel like my eyes are very odd so when i wear it i get extra confidence.


----------



## Caderas (Jun 4, 2010)

foundation!   skin is the first thing people usually look at in general in comparison to the eyes.


----------



## tacobelle88 (Jun 5, 2010)

foundation for sure. IMO i think i tend to notice a persons face/skin initially before their eyes


----------



## thiscarmen (Jun 23, 2010)

Unless your skin is perfect, definitely go with foundation!  Because no matter how great your eyeshadow looks, if your skin looks bad, it takes away from the overall BAM of the eyeshadow.


----------



## PlatinumV (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, except for rare days, my skin is quite good. I would never go out without foundation, but I usually wear extremely light finished ones. So I would say that e/s is more important! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love e/s and I think they're the "amusing" part of doing make up.
But, I repeat, I don't have any problems with skin!


----------



## cazgh (Jun 25, 2010)

My skin is awful so for me it is foundation now without a doubt.  But until I hit 30 my skin was fab and i never wore foundation at all.  If you have good skin enjoy it while you can as eventually it does start to age and nothing looks as good as lovely young fresh skin - realistically thats what the rest of us are trying to achieve with foundation.  

Maybe try a less expensive range of eyeshadows - I just ordered some Yaby ones and they are only £1.99 per shadow - not expensive at all and they have a really good range of colours. They get good reviews online but I havent tried them yet so can't say either way - but maybe you could buy 1 or 2 initially if they are cheap and see what you think?


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 26, 2010)

For me it totally used to be foundation - and primer, concealer, powder, the works.  I had awful, uneven, blemished skin, and had to do my whole face deal any time I went outside.  And I do not say this now to brag, but to assure you that sometimes that urban legend your dermatologist tells you about when you're in high school does really happen: one day, and I can't even really remember when it happened, my skin just cleared up, and now I can usually get away with just sunscreen and a little bit of powder, so eyeshadow has sort of come out on top for me.

That said, if you don't feel comfortable with your skin, I expect that no amount of awesome shadow is going to distract you from it.  I like to think they called it "foundation" with a sense of making it a metaphor: a building can crumble if the foundation isn't sturdy, and so also with makeup.  I think a lot of us fanatics wear eyeshadow not to make us look "better" or "more beautiful," but to be a work of art and be creative, so a bad canvas can ruin that.

Alright, sorry, got philosophical there for a moment...


----------



## Rioselva (Jul 21, 2010)

My skin is fairly good, so I'd go with eyes. I go out with no foundation but eye makeup on all the time.


----------



## Dar (Jul 22, 2010)

Foundation ! Im very pale and just look pasty and sick without it ..


----------



## gsbn (Aug 19, 2010)

Foundation, no question! A good complexion much more important to me than "big eyes"...


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 15, 2010)

Since foundation is meant to even out the skin tone, go for a moderately priced tinted moisturizer, and then use a concealer on any imperfections. I see that you decided to buy Face & Body, which is super sheer, and great for this approach.

It pains me to see people with young skin covered in foundation just to hide some spots when they could have used a lighter coverage base and some concealer where they need it. So yeah, please avoid that mask look at all cost if you do invest in a medium or full coverage foundation later. It looks horrid most of the time, to be frank. This is why skin care is so important, but I digress.

Also, think about looking into a multitasking product like the Nars Multiple or Stila Convertible color. That way you could start out with one product for the eyes lips, cheeks, and build up your collection slowly (and the Multiple is best used with clean warm fingers, so you can take your time buying brushes, too).

HTH


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 15, 2010)

Eyeshadow is way more exciting for me, but I agree that foundation is fundamental.  You have to have a solid foundation on which to build your house.  So to speak...


----------



## Aijuswhanakno (Sep 16, 2010)

Me personally, I have to have both.  My skin tone is very uneven, so I need foundation/concealer to even me out.  Shadows don't look right w/o it.  However, with my face done I always think my eyes are bare and naked and unattractive.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 16, 2010)

Foundation, without a doubt. I wear foundation everyday to work but I only wear eye makeup on the weekends or a night out.


----------



## naturallyfab (Sep 17, 2010)

My skin can get cranky if I put cheap foundation on it, lol.  So if I could only by prestige foundation or eye shadow I would go foundation all the way.  Also, I find that drugstore eye shadows stay well if you prime your eyes beforehand.


----------

